# Ethnic cleansing and rebellion in the North Country



## Mankini (Jan 27, 2016)

Landed in London. Train to Anglesey; ship to Dublin; bus to Belfast; ship to Scotland; bus to the Highlands.
Set up my hammock near the Forestry school in Culloden around 8 and passed tha Fuq out. Woke up around 330 a.m. and walked down to the battlefield. Here, thousands of men with kilts and bagpipes charged the british army with (illegal) broadswords and muskets in 1746.

Battlefield is creepy as fuq and i totally recommend seeing it in the wee hrs of the morning as i did.

After a couple hours i ate some cold Doner kebab and started hitching. Sunrise is not till around 930 this time of year, so i sat in the dark, in freezing rain, for about 4 hours till sunrise. Finally hitched back into town with a young immigrant couple.

Anyone have Scots-Irish relations? Or Scots? Or Irish? .....Anyone ever been told in school that people came here for better lives and opportunities?.....Well, if ya have Scots or Irish roots, prepare for a Morpheus Moment. What if I told you the reason Scots-Irish came to the US was because of ethnic cleansing on the part of the British government? What if I told you that that same government exacerbated famine in order to remove ethnic Celts?.......Fuck US schoolbooks. Some shit went down in the Highlands and Ireland from 1745-1845 that everyone should know about.

US, Canadian, and Australian colonization was not the choice of free men: it was forced. People were forcibly evicted from their homes and put on prison ships. When they arrived here they were slaves for 7 years on average. Landlords cleared areas of their populations and seized much of Scotland and Ireland for themselves. Prior to this the clan system was a viable alternative to English parliament and King.

The Scots voted for independence: virtually everyone i talked to says they voted for it: which makes me think something hinky happened post-ballot, a la Bush/Gore in 2000.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 27, 2016)

yup the Highland Clearances, dark stuff.


----------



## Mankini (Jan 27, 2016)

landpirate said:


> yup the Highland Clearances, dark stuff.



Also see: Angel Island Chinese Internment and British Columbia Chinese internment/work camps. We all have our little skeletons in the closet, unfortunately.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll keep this in mind. I'm trying to head out that way and see friends and hopefully distant family members in Ireland, 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jan 27, 2016)

Fuck, this made me want to pay a visit to the highlands. I have a big Scottish and Irish history in my family, especially Scottish. McClellans were only a few generations back. 
Thanks for the history lesson. Loving the music.


----------



## salxtina (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, I want to get out to Ireland some time and try to find more about my family's history there too... My grandma was from there, grandpa was from the Ukraine. But she didn't live long enough for me to really ask her much about it...


----------



## creature (Jan 28, 2016)

picked up a couple of travelers a few weeks ago..

they were fucking 100% up with scotland..

a french guy & a tennessee girl, rolling around for 3 years..

i always knew the english empire was prick-bitch shit, & that a lot of crap was 100% forced, but this is the first time i've heard about 'the clearances'...

holy fuck.. sounds like the us & the native americans..

fucking thank you..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 28, 2016)

removed the 'news and blogs' tag since i didn't see any kind of article posted from elsewhere.


----------



## Will Dernis (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm of clan Campbell


----------



## Mankini (Feb 5, 2016)

Crossing the Irish Sea can be somewhat intense...I recommend Dramamine.


----------

